# Recuperar win.. estoy a un paso

## joselopezp1

Buenas, como podeis ver este es el primer post que hago.

La cosa esta en que hace dias que , se me lio el grub pero no hay nada perdido... Tengo una particion al principio de mi disco para el arranque.. 

```

debian-laptop:/boot/grub# fdisk -l /dev/hda

Disc /dev/hda: 160.0 GiB, 160041885696 octets

255 capçals, 63 sectors/pista, 19457 cilindres

Unitats = cilindres de 16065 * 512 = 8225280 octets

Dispositiu Arrenc.   Comença       Acaba    Blocs    Id  Sistema

/dev/hda1   *           1         131     1052226    6  FAT16

/dev/hda2             132       19262   153669757+   f  W95 estesa (LBA)

/dev/hda3           19263       19457     1566306   82  Linux swap / Solaris

/dev/hda5             132        3955    30716248+   7  HPFS/NTFS

/dev/hda6            3956        6505    20482843+  83  Linux

/dev/hda7            6506       19262   102470571    c  W95 FAT32 (LBA)

```

pongo :

```

## ## End Default Options ##

title           Debian GNU/Linux, kernel 2.6.18-5-686

root            (hd0,5)

kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.18-5-686 root=/dev/hda6 ro hw-detect

initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.18-5-686

savedefault

title           Debian GNU/Linux, kernel 2.6.18-5-686 (single-user mode)

root            (hd0,5)

kernel          /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.18-5-686 root=/dev/hda6 ro hw-detect single

initrd          /boot/initrd.img-2.6.18-5-686

savedefault

### END DEBIAN AUTOMAGIC KERNELS LIST

# This is a divider, added to separate the menu items below from the Debian

# ones.

title           Other operating systems:

root

# This entry automatically added by the Debian installer for a non-linux OS

# on /dev/hda1

title           Microsoft Windows XP Professional

root            (hd0,4)

savedefault

makeactive

chainloader     +1

```

y no tira...

me sale error 12

----------

## patan__

Tengo entendido que el win instala su sistema de boot si o si en la primera parte del disco, cambia en

```
 root(hd0,4)
```

 por 

```
 root(hd0,0)
```

slds!

----------

## patan__

Hay un error más!

falta un 

```
title Gentoo 2008
```

  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## joselopezp1

ya he intentado cambiar a hd0,0 pero me vuelve a cargar el menulist.... supongo pq es pq tengo instalado alli el grup

----------

## i92guboj

hd0,4 es una unidad lógica. Windows no puede ser instalado en unidades lógicas, tan solo en particiones primarias. Tu grub.conf es incorrecto. 

Las particiones de la quinta en adelante son extendidas. Solo las particiones 1-4 son primarias (o extendidas, que viene a ser lo mismo). Grub numera desde cero, así que de 0 a 3 son primarias, el resto (si las hay) son unidades lógicas a la fuerza.

----------

## joselopezp1

vale, entonces.. que particion es la que corresponde a /dev/hda5 ?

me bota bien en linux y es la /dev/hda6.. en la configuracion del grub (hd0,5)

entonces la de win ... ? (hd0,???????)

----------

## i92guboj

 *joselopezp1 wrote:*   

> vale, entonces.. que particion es la que corresponde a /dev/hda5 ?
> 
> me bota bien en linux y es la /dev/hda6.. en la configuracion del grub (hd0,5)
> 
> entonces la de win ... ? (hd0,???????)

 

Suponiendo que hda sea el primer disco duro, hda5 sería hd0,4, la primera unidad lógica en tu partición extendida.

La de windows la debería poder identificar fácilmente en la salida de fdisk -l, también puedes editar la línea root the la configuración de tu grub al arrancar pulsando 'e', y luego 'e' de nuevo en la línea root. Una vez hecho eso, borra el final hasta la coma, dejando solo "root (hd0,", ahora pulsa tab dos veces para ver las posibles opciones, tal y como harías en bash para el autocompletado).

----------

## joselopezp1

pues al autocompletar me sale algo que no me gusta mucho:

Possible partition are:

Partition 0: Filesystem Fat -----------(arranque)

Partition 2,

Error 18 : maximum suported BIOS

Partition 4: filesystem type unknow -----(win???)

Partition 5: filesystem type ext2 ------linux

Partition 6: filesystem type fat -----------archivos

nose.... que opinais

----------

## patan__

Si no hay solucion, y ya intentaste desde hd0,0..6 te queda usar el cd de win xp~~ y su consola de recuperacion, tratando con los fixmbr y fixboot..., te cuento que tienes liadas las particiones; fiajte en los numeros, en hda2  [132  -----  19262]  es una extendida win95 y en este espacio tienes linux, ntfs y Fat32.

fixthis  :Wink: 

----------

## i92guboj

 *joselopezp1 wrote:*   

> pues al autocompletar me sale algo que no me gusta mucho:
> 
> Possible partition are:
> 
> Partition 0: Filesystem Fat -----------(arranque)
> ...

 

Extraña tabla de particiones. ¿Qué dice fdisk -l?

En cualquier caso, la partición de windows parece ser hd0,0, hda1, ¿no?

En cuanto a los aparentes errores en la tabla de particiones, quizás te convenga usar testdisk desde un livecd. Es un programa bastante sencillo de usar y que es bastante bueno diagnosticando y reparando problemas de este tipo, y otros peores  :Razz: 

----------

## johpunk

trata de reinstalar el grub con un livecd o con el super grub disk

----------

## joselopezp1

Solucionado !

Al ver que reinstalando grub desde un live cd no me arreglava el arranque de win ... me decia que encontraba un windows xp ... me editava una entrada y me lo ponia a hd0,0.. cosa que tampoco funcionava pq me saltava al grub otravez..

He recuperado el arranque con el cd de win... FIXBOOT y ahora me arranca bien win.

Gracias

----------

## AnimAlf

Es curioso tu arranque.

¿Que tienes en la fat 16?

Debe ser algo que hace que tu partición ntfs arranque siendo logica.

Desbes seguir tener un instalación oem, donde se apuntan al lio de hacer dificil el arranque.

Hay un modo de arrancar linux desde particiones fat 16 a través del gestor syslinux que es el que utilizan las live usb.

¿pero eso? Si es una instalación OEM, espero que tengas los Discos. Si no tienes que averiguar bien el arranque de tu ordenador, y protegerlo si es algo diferente a aquello que la mayoria conoce, sobre todo para poder restaurarlo.

No se, es extraño verlo en partición lógica junto a una partición fat16

Saludos

----------

